# metal thread



## daveycrockett

slayer is good for you


----------



## daveycrockett

and another


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett

cant forget this one


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## iSTEVEi




----------



## daveycrockett

thats funny a guy just told me the other day when i had my hair down i look like the singer from dri


----------



## the wizard




----------



## daveycrockett

i can only see the screen if i choose full screen otherwise the picture goes in and out some vids i want to see like the jeff dahmer video(s)and the lyrics from nomad.


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## iSTEVEi

the wizard said:


>



Fuckin mortuary drape man... Haven't heard that name for a few years.


Venom worship from Italy.


----------



## daveycrockett

the wizard said:


>



didnt really like it so much ill have to listen to them again.more into thrash and speed.


----------



## daveycrockett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=t5kqe3ku2c8&NR=1


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## ElectroGypsy

I have kinda been digging some older (only a few years older), of late, and this one keeps coming up on random play:


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett

used to think this was...


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett

this guy used to babysit my best freind(dee snider)


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## Rob Nothing

There is a big variety in the music I listen to, but metal has always been one of the few exceptions. It always feels 'light' to me, like mainstream country or hip-hop, like constantly adhering to the same aesthetic which overdone becomes joke-like, blandish.

Though once in awhile there are titles I hear that I like and often can be associable toa number of different genres. Here is one: Scratch Acid. A Heavy Metal of the texas chainsaw, pigsticking 12gauge-hauling kind I guess.


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## Miranda

I mostly listen to black metal and doomy shit these days.


----------



## daveycrockett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=noLplSaQ0Bg&NR=1


----------



## Alex the Weaver

Someone from Towardis was one of the first couple people to invite me to Flagstaff:

http://towardis.bandcamp.com



absolutely brutal indiginous metal band, a few of them are also in this epic blackened crust ska band Let The World Die:

http://lettheworlddie.bandcamp.com



I guess they are going to start playing out as Hell Collapse? I think they are both great, two of my favorite bands the last couple of years.


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## noitanicullaH




----------



## noitanicullaH




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## daveycrockett

..................


----------



## daveycrockett

dont like to promote satan shit at all but its a great albumhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGEleYmp_sU


----------



## daveycrockett

daveycrockett said:


> ..................



noone heaRS......


----------



## wokofshame




----------



## daveycrockett




----------

